# Canon’s First Camera Just Turned 80



## snerd (Sep 14, 2014)

*Here are 5 Things You Didn’t Know About the ‘Kwanon’*

Canon's First Camera Just Turned 80; Here are 5 Things You Didn't Know About the 'Kwanon'


----------



## snerd (Sep 14, 2014)

The second model, the Hansa, came with a Nikkor lens!!


----------

